# Port St. Joe Scallops



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea about the scallops in the bay?


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Just read a report on the Florida Sportsman's site for St. Joe Bay that numbers are down and size is small. Counts were at 11 this year compared to 200 in a banner year.


----------



## Scoutmaster (Oct 18, 2007)

Heard it is not good - very small. Either wait until August or go to Lanark or Steinhatchee, both of which are having banner years.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

I was down at the park a couple of weeks ago. There was dredging going on in the bay near the park boat ramp and beach restoration in the gulf. The restoration appeared finished or very near. Everywhere we snorkeled in the bat was very silty. All of the marine life was down including scallops. We did not see the first one. Granted we did not go out of the park.


----------



## scallopman (Oct 5, 2007)

Took my family over last week for the opening. We have been going over for the last 10 years or so and this was some ofthe most challenging scallopingwe have experienced. 

We got a few but had to spend a lot of time in the water and cull through a bunch of small ones. Fun if you like snorkeling around in the bay. Water was clear and nice.

Ran aground first day out and had a heck of a time getting back to deeper water. Thought I knew the bay better but the low tide snuck up on me.

If getting a limit is important you may want to go on around the bend to Steinhatchee. I have heard good reports from there.

Good luck.

Scallopman


----------

